# Tank is cycling...what do I need?



## humper (Jan 26, 2007)

I have a 180 gallon tank that is cycling at the moment. I have two ac110s and an xp3. I want to do a low level light tank with a few different plants. I plan on having red belly piranhas in the tank. Im thinking of having 192 watts of lighting. 6700K bulbs. What else do I need? Im not sure of the ferts I will need to dose the tank. I do not want to inject CO2. Thanks for the help


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You will have only 1.06 wpg, try for at least 1.5 to 2.0 wpg. Even low light plants need a bit more light to do well.

With under 2wpg you will not need to add C02. Instead use Seachem Excel for a carbon source.

For a tank your size I would go with the dry bulk ferts from Greg Watson... Dry Fertilizers


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

If you want to do a 180g tank with piranha (a fabulous idea, BTW), I'd recommend amazon swords, crypts, and java fern. These should all do reasonably well without CO2. Of course they'd grow more quickly, have larger and more attractive foliage, and fill in more quickly _with_ CO2, but it isn't absolutetly necessary.

I've already left my comments about lighting in your other thread, but this is a rare instance where I'll disagree with Trena. 1.0 wpg over a 180g tank is rougly equivalent to 1.5 or 2.0 wpg over a 20g tank. In fact, check out this link. It's actually a very good analysis of light vs tank size. For reference, most of Amano's tanks would be considered moderate to moderate-high lighting. IMO, 1.1 wpg over a 180 tank will be just fine.

For nutrients, there are millions of options. The advantage of a low-light, no-CO2 setup is that you'll have lots of wiggle room. Deficiencies will be unlikely to develop and you'll have plenty of time to spot them if they do. Growth will be slow enough that you should be fine dosing once per week, or maybe even less.

Without recommending a specific recipe, I'd suggest looking through the science of fertilizing section and rexgrigg.com to get some ideas. Basically you'll need to supply macro nutrients (nitrogen, phosphorus, calcium, magnesium) and micro nutrients (iron, boron, zinc, manganese, etc.).


----------



## humper (Jan 26, 2007)

Awesome thanks so much for the help. I have a lot to learn and I want a great looking tank. Im just getting into the hobby and think it will be great for me. I cannot wait to get this tank going.


----------



## azfishguy (Jul 1, 2005)

I agree with guaiac boy on this one. 220W is all I have on my 120G with photoperiod of 8.5 hours and can't ask for better growth and health of my plants. IMO this watt per gallon rule has a narrow practical application.


----------



## humper (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok thanks for your help I really appreciate your input.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Hmmm... Don't know that I entirely agree with that, but I will make a mental note. I do agree that you can work with the light you have, but I still think you would be better off with a bit more, IMO.


----------



## humper (Jan 26, 2007)

Well I am just going on what more people have said and that is that 192W is plenty for low level. Unless you have something that we dont know about Im just going on majority.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

No problem... That is the great thing about this forum, you have a lot of different people idea's to choose from. It all boils down to what is the best approach for you. I have no doubt's that you will be able to grow low light plants in your tank with your current setup.


----------



## humper (Jan 26, 2007)

What would be some good low light plants to start out with? I kind of want to get a cover plant for part of the tank but I dont know whats good for low lights. Any plant info or links to low level light plants would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

A good place to start is our "PlantFinder" , it shows the lighting requirments of each plant listed.

A low light ground cover... Floridadriftwood's Aquarium Plants & Driftwood

Some other low light plants... Anubias, Java fern/moss, Crypts, hornwort etc.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I've had some luck with dwarf sag in lower light setups. It might get a bit tall and leggy, but then again, it might not. If it's happy it will grow and spread like crazy. Other good choices would be some of the smaller crypts or anubias nana 'petite'.


----------



## mv1175 (Jan 21, 2007)

guaiac_boy said:


> If you want to do a 180g tank with piranha (a fabulous idea, BTW), I'd recommend amazon swords, crypts, and java fern. These should all do reasonably well without CO2. Of course they'd grow more quickly, have larger and more attractive foliage, and fill in more quickly _with_ CO2, but it isn't absolutetly necessary.
> 
> I've already left my comments about lighting in your other thread, but this is a rare instance where I'll disagree with Trena. 1.0 wpg over a 180g tank is rougly equivalent to 1.5 or 2.0 wpg over a 20g tank. In fact, check out this link. It's actually a very good analysis of light vs tank size. For reference, most of Amano's tanks would be considered moderate to moderate-high lighting. IMO, 1.1 wpg over a 180 tank will be just fine.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link it's awesome.....takes alot of the guessing out of picking the right light


----------

